# cle usb non reconnue sur mac mais sur pc



## kischu (28 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai deja pas mal parcouru le forum mais je ne trouve rien qui reponde vraiment a ma question.
Je possede une cle USB, de marque inconnue je dois bien l'avouer, il s'agit d'un coeur achete sur groupons de 32GO .
Je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis avec sur PC, je l'utilise encore regulierement sur PC et jamais le moindre probleme, elle est reconnue automatiquement, elle est rapide, nickel !
Sauf que je ne peux pas l'utiliser sur mon mac book air. Elle n'apparait pas.... le voyant rouge clignote donc elle est alimentee, mais rien n'apparait ni sur le bureau, ni dans finder, ni dans utilitaire de disque.

Au debut j'ai pense que c'etait peut etre le formatage .. elle etait bien sous FAT32 mais je l'ai formate en exFAT via un PC, mais elle n'apparait toujours pas, nulle part..

c'est tres etrange qu'elle se lance toute seule sur PC et qu'lle soit totalement invisible sur mon mac non ?

je precise que je n'ai aucune soucis de ports USB avec mon mac et que je lis sans soucis toutes mes autres clés...


merci pour votre aide, j'ai epluche le web et je seche totalement


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2013)

Ta question serait plutôt appropriée dans la section *Périphériques et Accessoires*.

Quel que soit le format fait sous PC en FAT32, NTFS ou exFat, ta clé n'est pas visible sous Mac ?

As-tu essayé de la formater avec un autre PC ?





*Note de la modération*: j'arrive pour déplacer dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2013)

Peut-être un problème avec le schéma de partition.

Essayer Carte de Partition Apple plutôt que MBR.

Attention, vérifier que ça fonctionne toujours sur le PC après l'opération.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Peut-être un problème avec le schéma de partition.
> 
> Essayer Carte de Partition Apple plutôt que MBR.



Mauvais plan



Moonwalker a dit:


> Attention, vérifier que ça fonctionne toujours sur le PC après l'opération.



Parce que l'emploi de ce schéma sur un PC sous Windows a de forte chances de détruire la table de partitions de la clé en question (et pour un Tableau de partition GUID, ça sera pareil si la version de Windows est plus ancienne que Seven, ou qu'un des derniers Service Pack de Vista).

Par ailleurs, Mac OS n'a aucun problème avec le MBR, donc il faut chercher la solution ailleurs. Premières questions à se poser : la clé en question apparait-elle dans "Infos Système Apple" (à la rubrique USB, of course) et si oui, en est-il de même dans "Utilitaire de disque" ?


----------



## kischu (3 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,
merci pour vos réponses,
alors :
- Oui j'ai essaye de formater avec deux PC differents et ma cle n'apparait toujours pas du tout sur mon mac
- je n'ai rien compris a la 'carte de partition MBR ' 
- non elle n'apparait pas dans utiilitaire de disque
- dans infos systeme apple a la rubrique USB j'ai ca : bus usb a grande vitesse/ concentrateur/ camera face time (integree) . Effectivement quand je branche une autre cle j'ai un external disque dur qui apparait et en cliquant dessus j'obtiens ses spécifications, mais ma cle en question n'apparait pas

c'est fou cette histoire non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2013)

kischu a dit:


> - je n'ai rien compris a la 'carte de partition MBR '



Un disque a une caractéristique : son schéma de table de partition. Il y en a trois utilisables sous Mac OS :

- APM (Apple Partition Map, ou Carte de partition Apple), le schéma d'origine Apple utilisé essentiellement sur les Mac "PPC"
- Tableau de partition GUID : un schéma d'origine UNIX, utilisé essentiellement sur les Mac à processeur "Intel"
- MBR (Master Boot Record, ou "Enregistrement de démarrage principal"), le schéma d'origine "PC/Windows".

Par contre, contrairement à ce que beaucoup pensent, le type de formatage, ou "format" (HFS+, NTFS, FAT ) n'est pas une caractéristique du disque, mais du ou des "volume(s)" monté(s) dessus ("volume est le terme "Mac", sur PC, on parle plus de "partition", mais c'est la même chose).



kischu a dit:


> - dans infos systeme apple a la rubrique USB j'ai ca : bus usb a grande vitesse/ concentrateur/ camera face time (integree) . Effectivement quand je branche une autre cle j'ai un external disque dur qui apparait et en cliquant dessus j'obtiens ses spécifications, mais ma cle en question n'apparait pas
> 
> c'est fou cette histoire non ?



Ben non, c'est pas fou, ta clé est H.S., c'est tout, si elle n'apparait pas dans "Infos Système Apple", c'est qu'elle ne fonctionne pas (à moins que ça ne soit le bus USB du Mac qui soit en carafe) !


----------



## kischu (5 Octobre 2013)

merci pour ces infos 

mais justement non, elle n'est pas HS, puisqu'elle fonctionne parfaitement sur n'importe quel PC.. c'est ca qui est fou, non?
et mon ordo lit sans probleme toutes mes autres cles USB.
c'est comme si mon ordi et cette cle precise n'etaient pas compatible :-/


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2013)

Alors, autre hypothèse : cette clé a une trop forte consommation électrique pour le MBA. Ça serait très surprenant, mais il faut bien qu'il y ait une raison, car il est clair que si la clé n'est pas vue par "infos système Apple", ça n'est pas une question de format ou de schéma de table de partition, mais bien un souci d'ordre "matériel".


----------



## kischu (6 Octobre 2013)

et je peux resoudre ça ?


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2013)

kischu a dit:


> et je peux resoudre ça ?



Ben oui, en ne l'utilisant que sous PC.  Je suis sorti...


----------

